# Trek Remedy 7 vs Trek Fuel EX 7



## Deathcon51 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello there everyone,

I am new to this forum and was skeptical on my first full suspension mountain bike purchase. I was looking at the 2018 Remedy 7 and the Fuel EX 7, but it looks like the main difference between them are the wheel size and the front suspension forks. Is that correct? 

I was thinking about just getting the Fuel EX 7 and upgrading the front forks to longer ones (not immediately, but maybe in a year) and getting the 27.5" wheels, which would essentially make it a Remedy. Is this a good idea? 

I generally like trail and downhill biking. I've never gone to a bike park before, but I am really planning on it.

Will switching out those two parts be a good idea?

Thanks!
- Matt


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

They are 2 completely different bikes. Remedy is a longer travel bike and geometry is designed specifically for it.

If you want longer travel buy a bike that is designed for it instead of buying one and putting longer travel on it then hoping for the best. Always better to buy a bike designed around the suspension travel.

Also both bikes are available in both wheel sizes so that has no effect, get either one in the wheel size you want.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

RAKC Ind said:


> Also both bikes are available in both wheel sizes so that has no effect, get either one in the wheel size you want.


Not anymore.
Fuel Ex is 29 (or 27+? maybe) only
Remedy is 27 only
Slash is 29 only

The Remedy is still quite a bit bigger bike, lots of builds coming with a Yari or Lyric.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

This issue with the Fuel ex is you probably don't want to put regular 27.5 tires on. They're already known for their low BB height.

For bike park, I'd definitely take the Remedy. Also the Remedy 8 seems like the best deal. Huge upgrade over the 7 for not much more money.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Deathcon51 said:


> Will switching out those two parts be a good idea?


Yes. Bad idea.

There are many more differences than the fork and wheels between those two bikes. Generally, tweaking a bike's geometry a little bit by going with a 20mm longer fork isn't a terribly big deal. Changing the wheel size along with lengthening the fork? You're apt to screw with the handling in ways you probably can't foresee unless you've got a lot more experience with these sorts of things than it sounds like you do.

If you're a builder and/or extremely experienced and you want to experiment outside the box and willing to accept that your expensive changes might make things worse, then go for it. Just an average Joe looking for the best bike that suits you and your riding? Just buy one that works best with the fewest changes. Buy the Fuel if you're a trail rider or racer who keeps limits on rowdiness. Buy the Remedy if you like to get rowdy on rowdy terrain.


----------



## Deathcon51 (Feb 19, 2018)

Harold said:


> Yes. Bad idea.
> 
> There are many more differences than the fork and wheels between those two bikes. Generally, tweaking a bike's geometry a little bit by going with a 20mm longer fork isn't a terribly big deal. Changing the wheel size along with lengthening the fork? You're apt to screw with the handling in ways you probably can't foresee unless you've got a lot more experience with these sorts of things than it sounds like you do.
> 
> If you're a builder and/or extremely experienced and you want to experiment outside the box and willing to accept that your expensive changes might make things worse, then go for it. Just an average Joe looking for the best bike that suits you and your riding? Just buy one that works best with the fewest changes. Buy the Fuel if you're a trail rider or racer who keeps limits on rowdiness. Buy the Remedy if you like to get rowdy on rowdy terrain.


Thank you for your input, I think I'll end up choosing the Remedy 7 after reading all of the answers to my post. Seems like the best choice.


----------



## lrdchaos (Feb 1, 2018)

I just looked at the remedy, it looks like a great bike. Like another post mentioned, spend 300 more and get the 8. You get a lot of upgrades on the bike for a little money. It will be a better bike in the long run.


----------



## k2blt (Jun 25, 2014)

If you need the travel, go Remedy. It's on my shortlist for my next bike. I've hear great things about the Fuel though. Good all around trail bike.


----------

